# Schönstes Lächeln



## collins (3 Mai 2011)

Bei wem macht Euer Herz einen Aussetzer?
Ich schmelze bei einem Lächeln von Mirjam Weichselbraun :WOW:


----------



## Punisher (3 Mai 2011)

ich mag es, wenn meine kleine Tochter mich anlächelt


----------



## Haldan Umberto da Venga (3 Mai 2011)

Jennifer Love Hewitt hat ein sehr süßes Lächeln!!!


----------



## Donaldo (3 Mai 2011)

Das schönste Lächeln hat ohne Zweifel Anna Maria Mühe. Das liegt wohl an den Kulleraugen.
Donaldo


----------



## Mandalorianer (3 Mai 2011)

*ganz klar "Kate Beckinsale" *


----------



## Stoney (3 Mai 2011)

MICHELLE HUNZIKER:thumbup:


----------



## Palmina6 (6 Mai 2011)

Helen Hunt


----------



## begoodtonite (7 Mai 2011)

Günther Netzer


----------



## collins (7 Mai 2011)

begoodtonite schrieb:


> Günther Netzer



Schade,dass er sich von Gerhard Delling getrennt hat...
Musst Du halt Oli Kahn im ZDF schauen,vielleicht lächelt der auch mal :WOW:


----------



## haller (4 Aug. 2022)

Punisher schrieb:


> ich mag es, wenn meine kleine Tochter mich anlächelt


das ist bestimmt das schönste Lächeln


----------



## Dilbert (22 Aug. 2022)

Nina Ruge. Diese Frau hat auf mich eine wahnsinnige Ausstrahlung! 🙂


----------

